# Linux



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

Why do you worry with vista, xp, mac, and all that if you can get linux? im trying it in the past days, and seem to be more stable than the vista i was using, i already have been moving all my pictures to the linux while trying it.

Anyone here uses vista?

i use right now vista/linux (ubuntu)


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Vista, works well for me. Like anything new, takes some getting used to. I am sure Linux might have some nice features, but I like the convenience of the Windows platforms. Support, compatibility and familiarity. And, as I get older, I like "easy".


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

davring said:


> Vista, works well for me. Like anything new, takes some getting used to. I am sure Linux might have some nice features, but I like the convenience of the Windows platforms. Support, compatibility and familiarity. And, as I get older, I like "easy".


Yes i know, easy ... it orked well for me, but i always try to search for MOAAAAR... so, i decided to try it, is not simple i know, it was a lot of work to do the change, but i am still in the taked or leave or keep both....

Vista... with my 2 gb ram, i used it with clasic features to avoid it from eating all my ram in that.

still learning, what can i say?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

OS X runs on Linux


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> OS X runs on Linux


No, it runs on FreeBSD.

Nice rat pictures! We had three of those for several years (now just one Yorkie and one Dachshund).


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> No, it runs on FreeBSD.
> 
> Nice rat pictures! We had three of those for several years (now just one Yorkie and one Dachshund).


Hmm, I thought is was Linux. I looked up OS X/BSD. BSD is a descendant of Unix, correct?

Thanks, they're Yorkie/Silky/Maltese (and we think the female has Poodle) mix.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Hmm, I thought is was Linux. I looked up OS X/BSD. BSD is a descendant of Unix, correct?


Yes. There are several BSD variants, although not as many as with Linux. Much of the available BSD software can be installed on OS X using Fink or Macports.


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

so, anyone here is a linux freak that can teach me? or does anyone in forum has any whereabouts to monterrey? (**it is said where about?** ya know when you go to monterrey)
ok... does anyone here goes to monterrey once in a while??

(i think is better)


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

What about us OS/2 users?


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

B Newt said:


> What about us OS/2 users?


according with a web page, this os last stable release was on december 2001, so, i believed no one was still using it


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

BeOS, anyone?

I know a few people who still run DOS.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

XUbuntu on an old laptop and XP on the desktop.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

100% Microsoft here. I learned Red Hat/Fedora in college and didn't mind it until we took a field trip to a meeting of NFLUG (the Buffalo/Niagara Frontier Linux User Group). I happen to like Bill Gates, he's a personal hero of mine, and I 100% believe in capitalism and the right to make a dollar, at the Linux User group meeting it was nothing but a two hour ***** session on how Bill Gates in a evil man and how the commercialization of the industry has lead to its downfall and all this other nonsense. When the mention of Microsoft came up you could hear the anger in peoples voices and see the veins popping out of foreheads. While I found it repulsive, I found it comical at the same time. While I appreciate a geeky 'Got Root' t shirt as much as anyone, these guys at the meeting just turned me off of Linux forever. If I ever actually want to use my college degree for anything, I suppose I should brush up on Linux. And I will never join the cult of Macheads, an iPod is as far as I'll go supporting that company. I have four desktops, two PDAs and hopefully a laptop by the end of summer, all Windows, all running the newest edition of MS Office they can, and Internet Explorer is the defualt web browser.

MS4EVER 

PC#1 - 5/08 Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 64-bit
PC#2 - 12/03 Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 32-bit
PC#3 - 12/99 Windows XP Professional SP3 32-bit
PC#4 - 12/95 Windows NT 4.0 Workstation SP6A 32-bit

PPC#1 - 12/04 Windows Mobile 2003 Premium
PPC#2 - 6/08 Windows Mobile 5.0 Premium


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

Steve Mehs said:


> 100% Microsoft here. I learned Red Hat/Fedora in college and didn't mind it until we took a field trip to a meeting of NFLUG (the Buffalo/Niagara Frontier Linux User Group). I happen to like Bill Gates, he's a personal hero of mine, and I 100% believe in capitalism and the right to make a dollar, at the Linux User group meeting it was nothing but a two hour ***** session on how Bill Gates in a evil man and how the commercialization of the industry has lead to its downfall and all this other nonsense. When the mention of Microsoft came up you could hear the anger in peoples voices and see the veins popping out of foreheads. While I found it repulsive, I found it comical at the same time. While I appreciate a geeky 'Got Root' t shirt as much as anyone, these guys at the meeting just turned me off of Linux forever. If I ever actually want to use my college degree for anything, I suppose I should brush up on Linux. And I will never join the cult of Macheads, an iPod is as far as I'll go supporting that company. I have four desktops, two PDAs and hopefully a laptop by the end of summer, all Windows, all running the newest edition of MS Office they can, and Internet Explorer is the defualt web browser.
> 
> MS4EVER
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that bad experience... but they were cultists!!! jajaja... i in the other hand, im just trying to leave a system that doesnt lket me to understand, to configure, to create, why i got mad or why i decided to leave windows? not yet!, but maybe soon...

this is my history:

I have been a loyal windows user, i didnt get to have a choice, but i was happy, but little by little problems started to arise.
98, wonderful, xp fantastic, vista? ... well, i had to choose, performance? appearance? Of curse! performance.

I have been using linux for 2 weeks by now and have been without problems, but im losing my point, my problem!.... maybe you can help me steve.

So, i have been a computer user since i was a kid, with the ms-dos, windows 3.1 and all that.
It cames Vista!... i was using it, my girlfriend using it (Vista Home Premium/ Vista Basic), then i had problem with windows, messenger, my problems were for example:
My messenger started signing up ... without contacts!, then now, not only that, but also my contacts moved from friends to school, and even that i try to fix that, keeps happening, also, all the confirmations are making me crazy, but besides that.. the big problem is with my girlfriend.

It will continue...


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Windows ue7 is a pirated distribution of Windows. If you install it, you are stealing. Whether you agree or not with MS, stealing is not the way to go when there are lots of free options out there in the form of Linux distros. 

I selected Windows because it is the best for what I use the computer for. Windows have the most available software. As a gaming platform Linux is severely lacking.

I use Ubuntu and SuSE. I have installed many versions of Linux out of curiosity and to stay up to date on the latest OS developments. But I always come back to Windows when I want to just use the PC for my tasks.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

B Newt said:


> What about us OS/2 users?


Still have my copy of OS/2 Warp 4 (Merlin) .... in fact, I have an old IBM Thinkpad in the closet that has it installed and running...

I miss OS/2 in a lot of ways. The only thing that got me away from OS/2 was Mac OS X.


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

koji68 said:


> Windows ue7 is a pirated distribution of Windows. If you install it, you are stealing. Whether you agree or not with MS, stealing is not the way to go when there are lots of free options out there in the form of Linux distros.
> 
> I selected Windows because it is the best for what I use the computer for. Windows have the most available software. As a gaming platform Linux is severely lacking.
> 
> I use Ubuntu and SuSE. I have installed many versions of Linux out of curiosity and to stay up to date on the latest OS developments. But I always come back to Windows when I want to just use the PC for my tasks.


in fact the windows ue7, is not pirated if you refer to being stolen and copy without legality in that matter, because, this was a windows version, i think xp, modified to be simpler, less luxury by some spain guys, and they got a .. a... i dont remeber the name, but they got a license by microsoft itself to distribute it, they decided not to charge for it. i have seen it working, and works really well.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

koji68 said:


> Windows ue7 is a pirated distribution of Windows. If you install it, you are stealing. Whether you agree or not with MS, stealing is not the way to go when there are lots of free options out there in the form of Linux distros.
> 
> I selected Windows because it is the best for what I use the computer for. Windows have the most available software. As a gaming platform Linux is severely lacking.
> 
> I use Ubuntu and SuSE. I have installed many versions of Linux out of curiosity and to stay up to date on the latest OS developments. But I always come back to Windows when I want to just use the PC for my tasks.


Not sure what Windows UE7 is, after looking it up, all the info I can find is in Spanish, but if it's something you can't buy, who cares if it's pirated. When I was in college, a buddy of mine wanted to build a Media Center PC, at this time, you couldn't buy XP Media Center Edition, so I did some looking and found a '5 in 1 Windows XP' ISO image. XP Home, XP Pro, XP MCE, XP Tablet PC and XP Pro 64-bit all on one CD. It was pretty cool, using XP Tablet PC Edition on a desktop was strange.


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

Steve Mehs:

as i said before maybe you can help me, right now im inb work, so thats why i cuted it before and now in free times i continue typying so to see if maybe you can help me, and to explain all of you my last reason to change.

Ok, as i was saying, my girlfriend also uses vista, by yesterday i was talking to a supossed microsoft representative or certified technician, something like that, dont remember, my girl had this problem.

First, losted the Pictures folder, second, got like 7 Music folders, one inside the other, 2 Contacts folders, and if a tried to erase 1 of them, both got to the recycle bin.
Ok, i though at first, easy, just search and will be ready, searched... and nothing... ah! and also losted the music from the Music folder, finded in one of the seven folders.

Ok, searched for the pictures and nothing, so, what i did was then, googling it, how do i google it? well, i tried different options, nothing worked.

Then i started looking trough all the folders, in c:/, etc etc, i got into registry started searching what could be the problem because when the pc started was saying soemthing about .net framework problem.

so while doing all that i got to find that she had 2 different folders, that looked almost the same, but were different (i will post the pics later) one is in c:/windows/users/copmpaq user and the other is only /Zetsuna, i dont know exactly how windows diferentiate between both of them, but are differents.

So, this microsoft certified man tells me, that he only has heard this from a virus, so asks me to get the avg antivirus, i got it with license and all, and, suprise, no virus, before i got the avast antivirus that was working just fine.

What could you think is the problem, because im just about to reinstall all the os.
those are my problems with windows, specially vista.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I use Linux on my newest PC. It handles all of my Server duties. There are numerous programs that I run that only work on Windows, so I have a Vista machine as well. I switch back and forth easily these days (two different machines) and really couldn't live without either of them. If I had to, then the Windows box would be history first.

I used to "hate" Bill Gates too because of all of the licensing fees, etc. from Microsoft. I'm actually really happy with Vista and have taken a new found approach to everything Microsoft. I appreciate both Linux and Microsoft for what they are and all is good.

My Daughter on the other hand .. well, she's got a Mac now and ain't never coming back :lol: .


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> Still have my copy of OS/2 Warp 4 (Merlin) .... in fact, I have an old IBM Thinkpad in the closet that has it installed and running...
> 
> I miss OS/2 in a lot of ways. The only thing that got me away from OS/2 was Mac OS X.


OS/2 was sooo much better than windoz 3.X at the time I had it. I still have my copy of OS/2 2.1 in the box still.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> BeOS, anyone?
> 
> I know a few people who still run DOS.


I ran BeOS around 10 years ago on a 486. BeOS ran faster than win 3.11 did.


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

I run Ubuntu Linux exclusively and I have nothing against Bill Gates. In fact, I have a perfectly legal copy of Windows XP Pro right here that I chose not to use when I built this PC. I didn't see the point of continuing to use XP when Vista is where everything is headed. I also didn't feel like paying for a copy of Vista. Ubuntu does everything I need it to. Surem you have to tinker with things every now and then. Actually though, I don't really have to tinker any more than I had to with Windows. 

Linux isn't necessarily what most people think of...just a geek's OS. It's come a long way in a relatively short period of time. I prefer it for the nearly endless choices of free software. 

Sure Windows can do basically everything that Linux can. On the other hand, Linux can do basically everything that Windows can too. It really isn't so much a war of functionality anymore. It's just a preference.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I had an Toshiba notebook that was unused and thought maybe I'd try Linux. Couldn't get the video to work out of the box. So, I went over to the web and researched it a bit. It was possible but there was a page of those knuckle busting command line prompts to be executed. I said to myself, who needs this kind of aggravation?

Now if you're an old styled computer hobbyist, go for it .. this is your cup of tea. If you are out to make an anti Microsoft statement go for it. If you cannot afford Microsoft, go for it. Of course, if you're pursuing a doctorate in computer science that's your kind of thing. Otherwise, if you're just clicking icons to run your web browser, email or text editor, what's wrong with doing it just as 90% of the others do it?

--- CHAS


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Yes. There are several BSD variants, although not as many as with Linux. Much of the available BSD software can be installed on OS X using Fink or Macports.


We use X11 to run X Windows on our Mac minis in the fab for CIM


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

While any good computer guy can use just about any version of OS he chooses, most still prefer Microsoft. To me its not about which runs better or performance questions, as I don't think any of them can fully utilize a quad core processor at this time. Hardware has definitely outpaced software for a the last few years. To me its about software and driver compatibility.

I don't want to buy that new scanner or printer to come home and see there is no Linux driver yet. Same goes for a new piece of software or endless other items. 

At this stage of the game I just want whichever OS can support my latest toy.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> While any good computer guy can use just about any version of OS he chooses, most still prefer Microsoft. To me its not about which runs better or performance questions, as I don't think any of them can fully utilize a quad core processor at this time. Hardware has definitely outpaced software for a the last few years. To me its about software and driver compatibility.
> 
> I don't want to buy that new scanner or printer to come home and see there is no Linux driver yet. Same goes for a new piece of software or endless other items.
> 
> At this stage of the game I just want whichever OS can support my latest toy.


There is some truth to that .. However, for a Server, I much prefer Linux for a variety of reasons .. including but not limited to cost.

Windows on the desktop is "easy" whereas I would agree about drivers, etc. on Linux being a problem at times, but it's better today than it was even a few years back.

As far as truly easy, having seen my daughter adapt quickly to a MAC, I suspect for the desktop that would suit many people and would really be the easiest option a lot of the time. For me, I'd have to relearn some things which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but for folks just getting acquainted, I think I'm sold.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

When I started using Linux in 1994, the available version of Windows (3.11) was almost a joke. Both have come a long way since then, however. I currently have two Linux machines, one is a headless server and the other (somewhat more powerful) is set up to dual-boot with Windows XP. I use my PPC Mac Mini for everyday use and plan to replace it with an Intel Mac (probably using Parallels or Bootcamp to also run XP or Vista).

As for drivers, many hardware manufacturers will only write drivers for Windows and it takes a while before they are reverse-engineered (ndiswrapper helped a lot, however).


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

HIPAR said:


> I had an Toshiba notebook that was unused and thought maybe I'd try Linux. Couldn't get the video to work out of the box. So, I went over to the web and researched it a bit. It was possible but there was a page of those knuckle busting command line prompts to be executed. I said to myself, who needs this kind of aggravation?
> 
> Now if you're an old styled computer hobbyist, go for it .. this is your cup of tea. If you are out to make an anti Microsoft statement go for it. If you cannot afford Microsoft, go for it. Of course, if you're pursuing a doctorate in computer science that's your kind of thing. Otherwise, if you're just clicking icons to run your web browser, email or text editor, what's wrong with doing it just as 90% of the others do it?
> 
> --- CHAS


On your computer issue, how long ago was this and what distribution was it? For the most part, users coming to Ubuntu or openSUSE or any other modern distro (with the exception of Fedora, who don't include proprietary drivers in their product) would have a simple time with drivers and video cards.

I also want to address the anti-Microsoft thing... yes, many of the Linux community's most outspoken members are anti-MS. But that's not why the majority of users come over to Linux. It's because it is an easier and nicer experiance. Take a look at Ubuntu or openSUSE and you'll see there are features in Linux that have no equal in Windows or Mac. Our Desktop Effects (also known by their project name, Compiz Fusion) come built in to the product, no tinkering or commands, just press a button. That's how Linux is now, just press a button and it's done.

Disclaimer: I'm an openSUSE Member, and are active in the openSUSE community, so yes I have an interest in this stuff ;-).


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

If I understood anything about linux i'd be there in a second. But I am not a programmer,and don't wanna be a programmer. I spent my time with DOS in the dark years and someone mentioning 'command line' gives me the willies.

I'll stick with Windoze.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

stogie5150 said:


> If I understood anything about linux i'd be there in a second. But I am not a programmer,and don't wanna be a programmer. I spent my time with DOS in the dark years and someone mentioning 'command line' gives me the willies.
> 
> I'll stick with Windoze.


Just to clarify, you definitely don't have to be a programmer or spend any time in the command line to get the most popular Linuxes up.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Coming from CPM-80, I really tried hard in the late '80s to like msdos, but I just couldn't. Secretive, private, not for me. I loved Linux from it's first public version. Now, there are more program and system development tools than one person can get his head around. It's great.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Winders fer me!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

A good command-line scripting language is what's missing from Windows. A readable one is what's missing from Linux/Unix. I come from the old VMS days where DCL was a godsend. Bonus points to anyone who actually understands the previous sentence.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Actually Windows UE is not pirated, although like anything you can download a pre-rolled pirated copy. Windows UE is ment to be done using your own copy of windows and ment to be run on a computer which is already licensed, or in a coperation which already has licenses.

I know our local school uses a windows xp live cd (bootable os on cd) to do some maintance and it works very well for them. And because all their PCs run XP already, they already have licenses for the live cd.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

djlong said:


> A good command-line scripting language is what's missing from Windows. A readable one is what's missing from Linux/Unix. I come from the old VMS days where DCL was a godsend. Bonus points to anyone who actually understands the previous sentence.


I was a sysadmin on VAX-VMS in the day, on a Plexus-60, on MILNET, does that count?

I liked Rexx on OS/2 and batch is ok, but not as low level. I think there are a couple of scripting languages out there, but not native to the OS.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

djlong said:


> A good command-line scripting language is what's missing from Windows. A readable one is what's missing from Linux/Unix. I come from the old VMS days where DCL was a godsend. Bonus points to anyone who actually understands the previous sentence.


On Unix, the standard scripting language, the Bourne shell, was so painful to use on the command line, that most everyone used another interpreter for the command line. One of the great tools that GNU brought to Linux was a much improved version of the Bourne shell, Bash, so that now ordinarily in Linux the same interpreter is used for the command line and for scripts. (I don't know anything about DCL.)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My setup:

Primary PC: Core 2 Duo 6600, 2GB of RAM, NVidia 8800 GTS 320, removable drive bay so that I can swap hard drives:
Work XP - 320MB hard drive with XP SP2, IE6, several different versions of Firefox from 1.0 to Minefield (3.1a1)
Games XP - 320MB hard drive with XP SP2, IE7, Firefox 1-3
Vista 64-Bit SP1 - 500 GB hard drive. Does a good job of gathering dust
And, I need to get another hard drive and drive bracket (or two) so that I can put both a 32-bit version and 64-bit version of Linux.

Test Web Server: Celeron 500 MHz, about 8 years old. Running Debian, Apache, PHP 4, MySQL. The web address for this server is www.district39.test, and allows me to test out code before going live on www.district39.org (on godaddy.com BELCH). This machine was about to be junked at an old workplace where it was preivously running WIn98 and Win2000.

Linux Box: 1.6 GHz Pentium 3? with 256MB of Ram, NVidia 5900 video card. I've been trying out some different Linux distros, including Ubuntu. Got turned off because the distro of Ubuntu that I was using has a beta copy of Firefox 3 on it when they should have been using Firefox 2.0.0.14 on it.

Laptop: 1.6 GHz running XP SP2, 40GB hard drive, 1 GB of RAM. Does the work that I need it to.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The funny part is that I am familiar with Unix shells, since my first exposure was in 1989 where you had to have a rudimentary knowledge of Unix to even accomplish anything. There was no such thing as Linux or even a web browser.


----------

